# C02 drop checker info



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello everyone !

I have a quick question about drop checkers. The water that needs to be added before the two drops of solution dose it need to be at 4 K.H or can you use the tank water witch the K.H is at 7.and if i use the tank water which is at 7 K.H how does this affect my CO2 readings. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

What "solution" are you talking about adding two drops of?

For a drop checker, you put in 2 drops of ph indicator solution (you're typical API test kit solution is fine). And then finish filling with 4dkh solution.

You do NOT use tank water. The whole reason you use a drop checker is because the tank's water has other components effecting it's ph. By using a 4dkh solution, you remove those variables.

The air pocket between the drop checkers bubble and the aquarium allows the CO2 to equalize between the two, changing the pH in the drop checker. Thus changing the indicators color. By using 4dkh, we put the target of 30ppm CO2 right in the green range of the ph scale.

Some people actually use 2 or 3 drop checkers to add lower and upper limit checks with 3 and 5dkh solution


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

The solution that i use is co2 indicator by red sea. Ok now it all make sense to me now on how a co2 checker works with the tank water. My tap water comes out at 2dkh so i can't use that so you were saying something about 4dkh solution where do you buy that i checked with big al's fish store in Ottawa and they told me they never heard of that for sale. Is there a way to make it? thanks for all the help Tugg


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

the first time I made it, I used 2 gallons of distilled water and some baking soda. Theres a how-to on the internet about halving... and halving... and halving.... the solution until it's down to 4dkh. The second time I just used my KH test kit. I put some distilled in a 20oz bottle, put in a pinch of baking soda... tested... added some more... tested. Diluted with a little more distilled.... tested... boom 4dkh.

You can buy it on ebay and I'm sure a WTB thread would find you a seller too.


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Cool great info tugg thanks for the fast response i will make some like you said.

Thanks for all your help.[smilie=b:


----------

